# Mubarak off to Tora Prison!!



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

It's about time!!!!!


Bravo Bravo Bravo!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

Why are you celebrating when the whole country is falling apart with very little law and order?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would imagine it is because he had been in hospital and not prison... strange the man was never ill before he was ousted but has been in hospital ever since...


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would imagine it is because he had been in hospital and not prison... strange the man was never ill before he was ousted but has been in hospital ever since...


Exactly, and not only that, Tora Prison is equipped to deal with ill patients. What prisoner was EVER put up in the Presidential Suite in a hospital, given a daily menu to choose from, wife beside him whenever she wants, other family members too, mobile phone next to his bed for private use, OMG.....the list goes on and on and on.

Then take into fact the COST of all this!!!!!! All of which is paid for by Egyptian people who have been at his mercy for over 30 years!

I can't even believe someone would ask such a question.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see pictures of him inside his cell


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I'll believe it when I see pictures of him inside his cell




Well there is room for him now that thousands of prisoners were released


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well there is room for him now that thousands of prisoners were released


:thumb: and how much will refurbishing his new VIP suite cost?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

BREAKING: first picture of Amo Hosni's new suite in Tora

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/126/e/6/The_Prisoner_of_Zenda_by_Dove_Voice.jpg


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> BREAKING: first picture of Amo Hosni's new suite in Tora
> 
> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/126/e/6/The_Prisoner_of_Zenda_by_Dove_Voice.jpg


I need a DEPENDS right NOW!! ahahahahahahahahahahahah :tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I need a DEPENDS right NOW!! ahahahahahahahahahahahah :tongue1::tongue1:


My monitor needs a wash and I think I have a hernia.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

I watched the large convoy of police, army and security vehicles transporting Mubarak today as I was going around the ring road. It looked exactly like a presidential motorcade in any other country....

What a colossal waste of money - he should be put him in a tumbril drawn by an ass, in my opinion!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Musical said:


> I watched the large convoy of police, army and security vehicles transporting Mubarak today as I was going around the ring road. It looked exactly like a presidential motorcade in any other country....
> 
> What a colossal waste of money - he should be put him in a tumbril drawn by an ass, in my opinion!


are you sure that was Mubarak? since his detention he has always been taken everywhere by helicopter


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

aykalam said:


> are you sure that was Mubarak? since his detention he has always been taken everywhere by helicopter


I was going on the word of my driver, who pointed out the police lining the road and the convoy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> are you sure that was Mubarak? since his detention he has always been taken everywhere by helicopter




Advertising the fact he is being moved?


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I am quite close to the police academy and see this charade everyday. The convoy is Gamal, Alaa etc and there are always three riot police high tech vans with only one occupied, the other two are decoys, numerous outriders and escorts. Mubarak comes by helicopter. 

They halt the traffic approx 200 meters both in front and behind as the convoy moves. As they arrive at the academy there are about 50 leather jacket and shades clad body guards, you know the type, with the senior officers in navy trench coats and shades ( at 8.15 every morning how sunny is it?) It looks like some bad mafiosa movie clip, I am really tempted to just clip them with my wing mirror....oh that would feel so good


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> I am quite close to the police academy and see this charade everyday. The convoy is Gamal, Alaa etc and there are always three riot police high tech vans with only one occupied, the other two are decoys, numerous outriders and escorts. Mubarak comes by helicopter.
> 
> They halt the traffic approx 200 meters both in front and behind as the convoy moves. As they arrive at the academy there are about 50 leather jacket and shades clad body guards, you know the type, with the senior officers in navy trench coats and shades ( at 8.15 every morning how sunny is it?) It looks like some bad mafiosa movie clip, I am really tempted to just clip them with my wing mirror....oh that would feel so good


So my driver was correct - a Mubarak convoy, minus Hosni.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Musical said:


> I watched the large convoy of police, army and security vehicles transporting Mubarak today as I was going around the ring road. It looked exactly like a presidential motorcade in any other country....
> 
> What a colossal waste of money - he should be put him in a tumbril drawn by an ass, in my opinion!


No matter who was in those cars, I agree, a total waste of money!

I had heard recently that each trip in that helicopter M is so privy to, cost approx. 250K LE.

More info on how much money has been wasted on him.

MP submits interpellation on Mubarak-transport costs | Egypt Independent


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> It looks like some bad mafiosa movie clip, I am really tempted to just clip them with my wing mirror....oh that would feel so good


We think that many would like to clip Gamal with their sniper rifles, hence the bodyguards..... At least these family members are getting some hassle instead of tasting freedom. 


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Read today that M is threatening suicide if they move him.

Egyptian newspaper Rose al-Yusuf reported on Tuesday that Mubarak has asked his bodyguards to convey the news of the suicide threat to his doctors. 

The ousted dictator also asked his lawyer to lodge a protest against the decision to transfer him. 

Will they or won't they....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As he is so ill and has to be taken everywhere on a stretcher it makes you wonder how he could manage it.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> :thumb: and how much will refurbishing his new VIP suite cost?


5 million EGP according to the interior ministry's spokes ar$e, lost the link though, sorry


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> 5 million EGP according to the interior ministry's spokes ar$e, lost the link though, sorry


Husband said he heard about the same figure yesterday on the news.

Lets not forget!!!!

Air Conditioning - who knows how long he may be there
New ensuite bathroom facilities (jacuzzi, imported fixtures etc. walk in shower
State of the art Multi Media Bed
Complete Kitchen facilities with Chef from France
Imported Persian Carpets - the floors DO get cold!!
Reception area for the Mrs and family

Did I forget anything??


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Read today that M is threatening suicide if they move him.
> 
> Egyptian newspaper Rose al-Yusuf reported on Tuesday that Mubarak has asked his bodyguards to convey the news of the suicide threat to his doctors.
> 
> ...



Ahhh Bless the man !! 
Will his new cell mattress be too hard for his piles? 
I guess the families of the Martyrs will not be pleased to see him stay in luxury while he conspires to undermine the new democracy.

I suppose you are innocent until proven guilty, but is there any doubt in this situation?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Silly me, I knew I forgot something....

The Squash Court


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Husband said he heard about the same figure yesterday on the news.
> 
> Lets not forget!!!!
> 
> ...


The average Egyptian could have all of that for half the price. They must be billing it like he's foreign.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Ahhh Bless the man !!
> Will his new cell mattress be too hard for his piles?
> .


There could be a few likely candidates, they may be not medically qualified, but lots of practical experience, who will sort out that problem on the first night after the lights go out!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

The problem with deprived societies is that they need dominant leaders to herd them like slaves or cattle like those of the Pharoah era. Even when these dictators are bad they still follow and covet them like gods.

These are mindless people trying to live in the real world they have only just found out exists.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> The problem with deprived societies is that they need dominant leaders to herd them like slaves or cattle like those of the Pharoah era. Even when these dictators are bad they still follow and covet them like gods.
> 
> These are mindless people trying to live in the real world they have only just found out exists.
> 
> ...


I would not only say this applies to "deprived societies" but all societies today. People complain about their leaders, but just keep on voting in the same garbage. World leaders of today are about the worst I have seen in all my living days.

There are the "few brave" who are actually trying to get people to wake up and smell the coffee. The whole world is a mess, not just Egypt. I would like to see some statistics on crimes rates for just this past year, globally, but that will take years to compile. My guess is that they have skyrocketed.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is he or isn't he... friends tell me that they are sure no one is in Tora as there has been no security for months


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is he or isn't he... friends tell me that they are sure no one is in Tora as there has been no security for months


Well where do the huge motorcades come from and go to, that bring the M boys and Adely to the courthouse?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Well where do the huge motorcades come from and go to, that bring the M boys and Adely to the courthouse?




No idea but my friends tell me there has been no tanks, no military or police outside tora in months


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No idea but my friends tell me there has been no tanks, no military or police outside tora in months


Do you have any friends that live close to the Marriott downtown? 

It did used to be a palace afterall.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Do you have any friends that live close to the Marriott downtown?
> 
> It did used to be a palace afterall.




The Marriott is not downtown


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Marriott is not downtown


Well I am lost once I am outside Heliopolis. It just seems "downtown" to me I guess.

I was just reading on the rag sheet news site, that they were transferred from Torah Farm Prison. Now what is that? Does Torah have some branches? Like banks?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Well I am lost once I am outside Heliopolis. It just seems "downtown" to me I guess.
> 
> I was just reading on the rag sheet news site, that they were transferred from Torah Farm Prison. Now what is that? Does Torah have some branches? Like banks?




The Marriott is in . Zamalek..

I have no knowledge of Tora only want my I am told by it's neighbours.

the row of houses opposite is now called Billionaire St..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> 5 million EGP according to the interior ministry's spokes ar$e, lost the link though, sorry


Former President Hosni Mubarak’s doctor said Tuesday that no one has asked him to submit a report about Mubarak’s state of health and whether he is capable of being transferred to the hospital at Tora Prison.

“If Mubarak is transferred to Tora Prison hospital, he will have a new medical team. I will not be included,” Mubarak’s doctor, oncologist Yasser Abdel Kader, told Al-Masry Al-Youm in a phone interview.

Abdel Kader declined to discuss specific details about Mubarak’s health, saying he can only disclose those to the court in Mubarak’s trial.

Last month, Abdel Kader told state-owned Al-Ahram that Mubarak needs sufficient medical care since he suffers from a heart condition, exacerbated by weak muscles due to his old age. He clarified, however, that the former president is not undergoing chemotherapy treatment for cancer. He also dismissed claims that Mubarak exercises in detention, as he was known before his incarceration to be quite good at squash.

In an official visit last year, a group of human rights lawyers criticized the medical treatment at Tora Prison hospital. Interior Minister Mohamed Ibrahim recently instructed Tora Prison hospital to begin making preparations for Mubarak’s arrival, and last week said the Interior Ministry will invest LE5 million into the hospital.

Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm

Mubarak doctor not informed of transfer to Tora Prison hospital | Egypt Independent


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Marriott is in . Zamalek..
> 
> I have no knowledge of Tora only want my I am told by it's neighbours.
> 
> the row of houses opposite is now called Billionaire St..


I know its in Zamalek, but for *some people* who have lived here for years and years, it's considered downtown


----------

